# Solved: Critical Error on Unreal Tournament 2004 Editors' Choice Edition



## astonmartin2012 (Sep 5, 2006)

Sometimes when I try to join or spectate on a public server on any game mode, it will randomly kick me out of the game all together, shut down the program, and give me this garabage message:
UT2004 Build UT2004_Build_[2005-11-23_16.22]

OS: Windows NT 6.0 (Build: 6000)
CPU: AuthenticAMD Unknown processor @ 1005 MHz with 2047MB RAM
Video: NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE nForce 430 (5818)

General protection fault!

History: CheckTag <- LoadSummary <- ULinkerLoad::ULinkerLoad <- UObject::CollectGarbage <- AttemptLoadPending <- TickPending <- UGameEngine::Tick <- Level Untitled <- UpdateWorld <- MainLoop <- FMallocWindows::Free <- FMallocWindows::Realloc <- 10910191 0 FArray <- FArray::Realloc <- 0*2 <- FMallocWindows::Free

Any reason why this is occurring? Is there anything I can do to fix the problem?


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

You may need to try uninstall ut 2004, does this happen before?


----------



## astonmartin2012 (Sep 5, 2006)

gamerbyron said:


> You may need to try uninstall ut 2004, does this happen before?


I've done that and tried it, no dice, this will occur periodically, then go away. Any other ideas?


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Do you have any ut 2004 folders, if so, delete them, because sometimes the uninstaller won't automatically delete everything.


----------



## astonmartin2012 (Sep 5, 2006)

gamerbyron said:


> Do you have any ut 2004 folders, if so, delete them, because sometimes the uninstaller won't automatically delete everything.


I deleted the AntiTCC18F file out of my cache, apparently that was causing the critical error and me being randomly forcibly removed from online gaming sessions. No issues since I removed it, I guess the file itself eroded or was corrupted, I redownloaded it automatically when I reentered the server I play in. Thank you for your help and consideration gamebyron :up: .


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

No problem


----------

